

Ask HN: Does anyone else feel insufferable pressure as YCF announcements near? - 1arity

My god I wish I had a better strategy to deal with this. My current strategy is lurk on HN and post as much useless crap as possible.<p>So not helping.
======
gus_massa
From the fake guidelines:

> _Please don 't post useless crap if possible._

Go to YouTube and watch a movie, I like MythBusters or artisanal glass artwork
like :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih60DlrHELU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ih60DlrHELU)

~~~
1arity
<passive-aggressive>hahahahaa LOL</passive-aggressive>

Glass blowing -- this is cool, and the sound is cool.

I also like : "Will it blend?"

------
27182818284
Go exercise somewhere outside.

------
PaulHoule
No.

~~~
1arity
Good.

